# Double-decker Aquarium Stands



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I need to move all of my tanks into my own room. Problem is, I'm running out of room. Literally. I've been upstairs measuring my room to try to squeeze my 29 gal in there. While I was looking for 10 gal stands, I found a few that claim to be a "double stand" that can have one 10 gal up top and one 10 gal on the bottom. This is perfect for me as I need to move my two 10 gal divided betta tanks. Specifically this is the stand I'm looking at: Aquarium Stands & Furniture: Titan Eze Metal Aquarium Double Stands

I do have cats at my house (lazy, fat ones). Has anyone ever had bettas like this? Has it caused any problems? Both tanks have fin-biters in them and was wondering if this change might affect their fin-biting habits (either good or bad). Does the stand look structurally sound? And really any experience keeping bettas or small tanks in general like this is appreciated.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I would be interested in the answers to this also. I want to get another 10g. 

If the cats haven't bothered the fish yet I wouldn't worry about it. I have 2 cats an active hunter and the other a 2 year old and they have never bothered my fish and my youngest cat is constently bothering the tanks. But never hurts the fish. I have left for over a week with no problems. And I have a tank practically sitting on the floor neither of them bother him.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. I have some of my tanks like that. So far no issues..... Other than my dog deciding that fish water tastes better than regular water... Other than that, no issues at all


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Those are pretty, Izzy. I have industrial grade shelving for mine, I can adjust the height I want the shelves and stuff. But that doesn't seem like it'd be a problem for this one. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have actually been looking at TV stands..and like em better..for the double shelving.. and sturdiness.. I was actually gonna use the one I have now for the tanks, which I could do 3 and use another tv stand for well..the tv..hahaha..lol


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Those are pretty, Izzy. I have industrial grade shelving for mine, I can adjust the height I want the shelves and stuff. But that doesn't seem like it'd be a problem for this one. xD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oooh. That does sound like a good idea. Where did you find yours? About how much were they? 

I've basically decided that am I going to use the double-decker method. Now it just comes down to the stand I want to use.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Edsal | Heavy Duty Steel Shelving-5 Shelf 48 Inch W x 24 Inch D | Home Depot Canada
That's the exact model I have. Of course I didn't want something 7 feet high, it's actually two pieces that attach but we never attached em, so I have 5 shelves. Haven't had much trouble with water damage, but I generally dry the shelves every time I get them wet.
Sadly, it does say that each shelf should hold 800lbs, but I have to agree with the reviews that I wouldn't try it... I wouldn't go more than 20 gallons on each shelf, so slightly over 200lbs.
There's also a smaller one which would be good for smaller tanks,
Edsal | Heavy Duty Steel Shelving-5 Shelf 36 Inch W x 18 Inch D | Home Depot Canada
The frame on these things is excellent, but the particle board not so much. I'm sure if there was something sturdier in the middle it could easily hold 800lbs. 
Also, I don't think I paid as much as it has it for on the website.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Those look just like what I need (to have tons more tank mwhahaha). I've got a Home Depot that is having a going out of business sale; I'm going to drop by there and see what I can find. Thank you so much, Olympia! ^-^


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Definitely keep with your plan to try it... I grew up with fish on a double-decker stand and cats/dogs. Never had any events. We got a kitten two years ago and she's pretty much feral and very, very, very active/ATTACKY and she's never bothered the fish or jumped on the tank or anything (she doesn't even care that they exist... neither cat does). There was always a hood on the bottom tank, of course.


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

I use a very similar stand myself. I have a 15g at the top for my sorority and and 10g divided at the bottom. I have a cat that swats at the bottom tank but that doesn't cause any problems. The cat isn't strong enough to move or harm the tank in any way. My only problem is doing the water changes. Since the tank is near ground level I cant siphon the water. I have to remove the water by using a cup, when a few gallons are removed I lift the tank to a higher position and then siphon the rest.

also, if possible I would try anchoring the stand to the wall.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I never thought about the siphoning. That could be a problem or at least a hassle. I'll wait and see which stand I get (industrial shelving or pretty stand) to see just how much of a problem. 

How would you attach a stand to the wall? I can image the industrial shelving would come with some kind of attachments.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, well Izzy has one of those super python things anyways, right? 
Why anchor it to the wall? I wouldn't do that to my lovely new bedroom, lol. But you could use the holes along the sides I guess and figure something out. o-o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

I use a simple "L" bracket; one end connects to the stand the other is the wall. These stands tend to be a little on the shaky side (the tank wont fall) and since I live in an earthquake zone it's best that I anchor mine.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

When cleaning and such it -is- a little wobbly, I must admit. There were times I thought our stand was going to fall down, but it never did. An anchor to the wall would have been a good idea. I'm sure it depends on the shelf, though. Some may not be so wobbly.


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

yes, when cleaning is wobbly but like you said it never fell over or concerned me.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not exactly in a hotbed of earthquake activity (we've had two in the 17 years I've lived here), but it will be on carpet floors. A brace might not be a bad idea. Nothing a little spackle can't clear up when we decide to move. I think it will ultimately depend on which I buy (so whichever is cheaper ) and how shakey it is. 

Olympia, I was thinking about the python, too. I use it on my QT tank that sits on the ground. That will probably be my best bet. It really doesn't create strong suction, but it's the best I have. 

Since I'm going to change the substrate on one of the tanks I plan to move around I'm going to wait until I have the sand to do this. It's going to be one long day of moving tanks and changing substrate.... blegh!


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

I have to move a bunch of my tanks around tonight... I am not looking forward to it at all.


----------

